# Guthrie Govan CD Released



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.cornfordrecords.com/

I doing 90% of my Christmas shopping later today!

This may seem like a bold statement but .....remember the day a buddy came over and put VH1, or the guitar player mag floppy vinyl from GP with the Attitude Song, Cliffs of Dover or Black Star on your turntable? evilGuitar: History repeats!!!

There's 30 second clips from each song so you can hear for yourself.

Andy


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

bump for an amazing collection of guitar performances:rockon2: 

Andy


----------

